# trip charge



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

OK a little discouraged here.. Had a bad day. First it was off to do a wint and lock at the end of my territory (65 miles) after a long search I find the property I believe to be correct and call the "secure athorization center" only to be "denied authorization" and will only get a trip charge (18.75) doesn't even cover my gas not to mention paying my help I brought along.
Second half of the day sent me on a "convey condition" order another 25 miles away... OK, I know it will only be a trip charge if all correct. I find that there are three sets of lock/deabolts that aren't keyed the same. Call that in and am told to "bid" to replace. According to Memo.xxxx "you will not recieve a trip charge if a bid is placed on a convey condition order" Anyway...Why would anyone be willing to point out property deficencies if your penalized in your good work?????????????????????
COST ME ALL DAY TODAY $50.00 in gas plus $45.00 labor and I made 18.75


----------



## MAScontractingllc (Nov 26, 2012)

that sucks ...been their done that....just imagine if trip charges payed $8 like they pay us...... this preservation game is getting way out of hand:sad:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gary that sounds a lot like CVMS.




Guys you are seeing another reason why I tell every one to diversify.
Far far too many days are just like this, no money gets made for any one other than the regional/national.


A couple more days like this in a row and you'll be out of business.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

garylaps said:


> OK a little discouraged here.. Had a bad day. First it was off to do a wint and lock at the end of my territory (65 miles) after a long search I find the property I believe to be correct and call the "secure athorization center" only to be "denied authorization" and will only get a trip charge (18.75) doesn't even cover my gas not to mention paying my help I brought along.
> Second half of the day sent me on a "convey condition" order another 25 miles away... OK, I know it will only be a trip charge if all correct. I find that there are three sets of lock/deabolts that aren't keyed the same. Call that in and am told to "bid" to replace. According to Memo.xxxx "you will not recieve a trip charge if a bid is placed on a convey condition order" Anyway...Why would anyone be willing to point out property deficencies if your penalized in your good work?????????????????????
> COST ME ALL DAY TODAY $50.00 in gas plus $45.00 labor and I made 18.75



Sounds like US BEST and BOA. I get a buck a mile both directions outside of 20 miles or the stuff don't get done. Beauty of it is i am the only game in town for them. They can't find anyone else......


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You act like it was money just peesed away. You would have paid a lot more and never been taught todays lesson in a classroom. But it was only worth it if you never allow it to happen again.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't do call centers! When a client says call for access I say BYE!

That is the biggest bunch of BS ever! We tried to make it work with 3 different companies it's nonsense! I will go back to selling Ground Storage Tanks before I ever call and ask for access. 

BAC work is the worst there is!


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I can't believe it. Isn't it said that the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again thinking you will get different results?... I just did another SG utility check. I found at the property alot of deficiancies and was prompted with their uploader to submit bids to rectify. I did so with details, descriptions, cu ydage. all the pics ect. I'm now told again I will not be paid a trip charge because I have submitted a bid to fix the situation.
I'm at my wits end. I'm in my "credetialing" period and don't know what I should do. I can't overlook things I know to be incorrect but I can't continue to lose money for good work.
SAFEGUARD VENDORS please advise me. I'm ready to pull the plug and quit. Who can I contact beyond the horrible reginal cooridinator that is a terrible person to work with?


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Its just part of the game, if this little stuff is bugging you now I would suggest you quit because the bs only gets worse. You have to look at the bigger picture if you want to work for sg, I check my p&l statement every quarter with them. Going on 8 years and never ran a loss at my quarterly check.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Its just part of the game, if this little stuff is bugging you now I would suggest you quit because the bs only gets worse. You have to look at the bigger picture if you want to work for sg, I check my p&l statement every quarter with them. Going on 8 years and never ran a loss at my quarterly check.


BUT some quarterlies won't show a profit either....just saying:whistling2:


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

garylaps said:


> I can't believe it. Isn't it said that the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again thinking you will get different results?... I just did another SG utility check. I found at the property alot of deficiancies and was prompted with their uploader to submit bids to rectify. I did so with details, descriptions, cu ydage. all the pics ect. I'm now told again I will not be paid a trip charge because I have submitted a bid to fix the situation.
> I'm at my wits end. I'm in my "credetialing" period and don't know what I should do. I can't overlook things I know to be incorrect but I can't continue to lose money for good work.
> SAFEGUARD VENDORS please advise me. I'm ready to pull the plug and quit. Who can I contact beyond the horrible reginal cooridinator that is a terrible person to work with?



my RVM ( Jason Kulwicki ) when i worked for SG told me i was on my probationary term so i should be careful how i spoke to him .. I informed J that no he was mistaken and it was SG that was indeed in the probationary term and he should mind his mouth


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah the probationary period reps are NOT friendly, probably by design.


----------

